# Suche billigen Trial Rahmen!



## D E N N I S (21. März 2007)

Hy @all ich suche eine billigen Trial Rahmen *26"* ich hatte so an vlt. 400 oder am besten noch weniger gedacht. Macht mir Vorschläge.

Es wäre schön wenn ihr gleich Bilder mit reinstellen könntet.

Danke

mfg DENNIS


----------



## Monty98 (21. März 2007)

http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/p_716.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (21. März 2007)

den habe ich auch schon gesehen , aber ich will nicht gleich den erst besten nehmen, gefallen tut der mir auf jeden fall. weis jemand ob es  den auch in schwarz gibt, Bitte macht weiter Angebote.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (21. März 2007)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> den habe ich auch schon gesehen , aber ich will nicht gleich den erst besten nehmen, gefallen tut der mir auf jeden fall. weis jemand ob es  den auch in schwarz gibt, Bitte macht weiter Angebote.



Meiner Meinung nach gibts den nicht in Schwarz, es sei denn Du lackierst ihn selber um.
Trial Rahmen für 400, da würde ich den CZAR IVAN Rahmen nehmen, den gibts auch bei www.trialmarkt.de ,  is aber leider grad ausverkauft! Der Adamant A1 Rahmen is auch fett, der is auch schwarz. 

Viel Spass bei der Suche...


----------



## robs (21. März 2007)

An dem Pure gibts nichts auszusetzen. Und für den Preis echt ne Empfehlung!
Schwarz müsstest du ihn selber machen.

Wenn du das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis suchst, bist du damit wohl am besten bedient. Ok, es gibt noch zhi-Rahmen für 265,- wenn ich mich recht erinnere, aber ich würde den Pure nehmen.

Dann lieber die "gesparten" 150,- für Parts ausgeben (wenn die 400,- dein Budget fürs Trialbike sind).

Am besten sagst du noch was du damit vor hast, also was noch für Teile dran sollen die du hast oder kaufen willst.


----------



## D E N N I S (21. März 2007)

Also, ich will es mit roten Komponenten aufbauen habe schon 
rote VIZ Felgenring HR(36 Loch), dann will mir noch eine für vorne holen auch rot, dann brauch ich noch Naben VR mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme HR ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme, Starrgabel brauch ich noch, Tretlager hab ich, Kurbeln(rot) hab ich, RockRing (rot) hab ich, Pedalen (rot) hab ich, Kette hab ich, Lenker + Vorbau hab ich, VR Scheibenbremse hab ich, HS33 für HR hab ich. Steuersatz brauch ich noch!

Also mir gefällt der PURE wirklich gut würdet ihr den Empfehlen?


----------



## robs (21. März 2007)

Ja, absolut. Steck die Differenz in einen guten Freilauf. Top wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich eine Chris King classic in rot fÃ¼r $330,-  also ~â¬250,-.

Aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand was dagegen zu sagen, ich will dich da nicht ganz allein beeinflussen.


----------



## Vermi (21. März 2007)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> den habe ich auch schon gesehen , aber ich will nicht gleich den erst besten nehmen, gefallen tut der mir auf jeden fall. weis jemand ob es  den auch in schwarz gibt, Bitte macht weiter Angebote.



Monty Urban                 285,00 Euro
Echo Control                 395,00 Euro
Echo Pure                     250,00 Euro
BT RAVen 6.0 1065 V      320,00 Euro
Toxsin                          399,00 Euro


----------



## trialsrider (21. März 2007)

hmm also ich finde das adamant vlt ein wenig schöner aber bei dem Preisunterschied
würde ich auch empfehlen das Pure zu nehmen und den Rest in Teile zu stecken!


----------



## Eisbein (21. März 2007)

@ robs ist alles doweit korrekt, und king ist auf jeden fall pflicht, wenn dass geld da ist. 
aber nen silberner rahmen mit roten parts sieht meiner meinung nach nicht gut aus, da würde ich dann schon zum adamant greifen vll A2 denn weis rot ist auch geil.


----------



## trail-kob (21. März 2007)

Ich kann den Pure 06 sehr gut empfehlen... prima Rahmen und preiswert...

Kann ihm keine Schwächen nachsagen und nur gutes über ihn sagen. 
Gekauft habe ich ihn wegen meiner Lieblingsgeometrie... ist dieselbe Sosse wie ein AORTA 26" ; nur eben nicht 1,65Kg leicht und aus Coladosen Blech...  Der Echo Pure 06 Lite steckt auch mal was weg mit seinen 2kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (21. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> @ robs ist alles doweit korrekt, und king ist auf jeden fall pflicht, wenn dass geld da ist.



WIESO PLICHT ???

das ding ist viel zu teuer, ersatzteile gibt es nicht ohne weiteres zu kaufen usw.

ein enogreen ist so gut wie unkaputbar, ich habe nur 2 stuck geschrotet gesehen wo bei beim einem nur das lager kaputt gegangen ist.
bei mir geht ehr schon 2 jahre und man mus ihn nur 2mahl pro jahr saubern


----------



## Schevron (21. März 2007)

nuja. ich hab zwar bisher auch keine probleme mit dem eno trial (das is der grüne) gehabt, aber n freund von mir hat vor ner weile schon mal 2 klinken ersetzt und hat jetzt schon wieder probleme mit durchrutschen. warum bleibt fraglich. ev. sind die federn bißl ausgeleiert. Dem sein eno is ca 1 Jahr alt. allerdings is er auch über 1,90m und 90+ kg schwer  mag aus was damit zu tun haben


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. März 2007)

hol dir das pure, wenn du es schwarz haben willst kannst du den immer noch pulverbeschichten lassen und bist immer noch billiger dran als mit nem anderen schwarzen Rahmen.
Pulvern kostet fÃ¼r nen Rahmen 50-70â¬

Oder du sprÃ¼hst selbst fÃ¼r 10â¬


----------



## robs (21. März 2007)

Das ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen...  ich weiß nicht wie lange und wie heiß das Pulver angebacken wird, aber prinzipiell ist das nicht das wahre für die Alu-Legierung da die Legierungselemente ausscheiden können, was zu extremem Stabilitätsverlust führt. Lieber normal lackieren.


----------



## trialsrider (21. März 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> WIESO PLICHT ???
> 
> das ding ist viel zu teuer, ersatzteile gibt es nicht ohne weiteres zu kaufen usw.
> 
> ...



Ne King ist einfach immernoch allemal besser als jeder Frontfreilauf und geht auch (eigentlich) nicht kaputt! ...Ich fahr meine Seit über nem Jahr und die war vorher schon mind. 2 Jahre im Trial Einsatz! Und ich hab sogar noch die Original ALu Achse drin!!! Und ich fahr nicht gerade Materialschonend!


----------



## kingpin18 (21. März 2007)

Man könnte noch ein Coustellier Empfehlen das ist auch so im Bereich von 250. Wenn man dem Michel lieb fragt macht der bestimmt noch was am Preis. Und die Geo ist auch nicht schlecht und er hält ewig bei 2kg.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. März 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Das ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen...  ich weiß nicht wie lange und wie heiß das Pulver angebacken wird, aber prinzipiell ist das nicht das wahre für die Alu-Legierung da die Legierungselemente ausscheiden können, was zu extremem Stabilitätsverlust führt. Lieber normal lackieren.



Hab schon 2 gepulverte xtps die nicht gebrochen sind im näheren Umfeld gehabt ( vom ChrisKing und Tobsen)
und da das pure eh 20x stabiler ist würd ich mal sagen das es keine bedenken gibt


----------



## D E N N I S (22. März 2007)

Was haltet ihr vom adamant A1?
hab ein gutes angebot bekommen!


----------



## ecols (22. März 2007)

sofort kaufen!


----------



## robs (22. März 2007)

Ja, würde ich auch sagen. Wenn das Angebot gut ist und der Rahmen deine Wunschfarbe hat...   was willst du mehr?


----------



## AxLpAc (22. März 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Das ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen...  ich weiß nicht wie lange und wie heiß das Pulver angebacken wird, aber prinzipiell ist das nicht das wahre für die Alu-Legierung da die Legierungselemente ausscheiden können, was zu extremem Stabilitätsverlust führt. Lieber normal lackieren.



 

so ein unsinn...


----------



## robs (22. März 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> so ein unsinn...



Wenn du meinst...

Mein Werkstoff-Prof in Dortmund sagte wenn man nen Alu-Fahrradrahmen ~10std. bei >250°C hält, is er butterweich und weniger Zeit geht schon in die Richtung. Das ist meine Quelle.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. März 2007)

nabend Jungs,
hab ma grad ne frage. und zwar wisst ihr wer BT in deutschland vertreibt?
wollte mir nämlich jetzt VIELEICHT einen BT Raven 6.0 zulegen. 

gruß Jan


----------



## Tretschwein (22. März 2007)

www.biketrial-germany.de


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. März 2007)

danke    die seite kenn ich doch!
ich idiot


----------



## trialsrider (22. März 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> danke    die seite kenn ich doch!
> ich idiot



warum ein BT wenn du ein Endorfin hast??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (22. März 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst...
> 
> Mein Werkstoff-Prof in Dortmund sagte wenn man nen Alu-Fahrradrahmen ~10std. bei >250°C hält, is er butterweich und weniger Zeit geht schon in die Richtung. Das ist meine Quelle.



laut deinem prof. ist pulvern die dümmste erfindung bzgl. stabilität des zu pulvernden objektes.

viele hochwertige rahmen werden gepulvert - die sind alle sicher nicht auf den kopf gefallen...

achja, studierste noch ne weile, dann merkste, dass nicht immer alles hinzunehmen ist, was der prof. sagt


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (23. März 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> warum ein BT wenn du ein Endorfin hast??



ja weis net finde den BT raven 6.0 voll geil, aber ist ja nur eine überlegung


----------



## tobsen (23. März 2007)

...oder wie wärs mit nem schönen Gebrauchten??
Hätte da ein weisses XTP anzubieten...


----------



## D E N N I S (23. März 2007)

ja kannste mal ein bild zeigen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. März 2007)

Hey kann dir einen relativ neuwertigen zoo!pitbull 06 rahmen in long und,wie du es wolltest,in SCHWARZ anbieten.260 ink versand und du bist glÃ¼cklich^^
hier:





MfG Martin


----------

